# MIDI mockup of The Last Samurai by Hans Zimmer (cover)



## Jetzer (Jun 9, 2016)

Did this about a year ago, don't think I ever shared it here. Fun to listen what my mockups sounded like a year ago, that solo cello though...ugh.

Learned a lot from doing this + it was a lot of fun! Can recommend it to anyone. The piece is called "A Small Measure of Peace" from the original soundtrack album.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, that cello... but great job. Did you do this all by ear? I felt that the horn was too raspy though at around 4:47, and should be more round, warm, and open. What samples did you use?


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks @Rodney Money , yeah did it by ear. If I remember correctly this was one of the first things I did with Hollywood Strings & Brass, but I also used the older EWQL SO libraries to beef up the strings  Spend ages trying to get those horns right, but never got it quite as I wanted.

Love that warm HZ horn sound, but can never quite get there with my samples.


----------

